# Ariens 22 ton log splitter



## ironspider (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy the ariens 22t since home depot online said they'd match HF 25% off coupon making this  a great deal. I also emailed TSC to see if they'd accept it too then I'd get the husked 22t which seems to be well regarded around here, but alas no response from TSC. 

with tax that ariens is under 1k. 

Any reason I shouldn't pull the trigger?  Are the better options at similar price?


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Dec 30, 2013)

At some point recently, HD had a Troy Built or something...that was a 32T that was cheaper than the 22T. Might be worth a look to see if that's still going on.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Dec 30, 2013)

They were same brand splitters as well.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 30, 2013)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> They were same brand splitters as well.



What were same brand?

HD doesn't carry Troy they have cub which is more money and looks very similare to lowes Troy. Both more the the ariens but are 27t. I don't think I need more than 22t. 

Then again, I never thought I'd need more than 300 HP in a car.


----------



## ChadD (Dec 30, 2013)

You won't be disappointed with the Ariens. I used the 20% off harbor freight coupon. I didn't want to push it with the 25% since the actual policy is if it is the "same item" not a generic orange log splitter that harbor freight sells.


----------



## Machria (Dec 30, 2013)

I've had the 22 ton for a while now, got it over the summer.  Been very happy with it, runs nice, splits everything, and has the smallest footprint of any 20+ ton splitter out there.  It's also very easy to hanlde as it's lighter than the others.  Space was my biggest concern, and it has worked out awesome.  With the 25% HF deal, you can't beat it. 

I'm sure you read thru this thread:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ariens-22-ton-splitter.112892/page-2

Good luck....     OH, PS, get the table add on, worth it.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 30, 2013)

Machria said:


> I've had the 22 ton for a while now, got it over the summer.  Been very happy with it, runs nice, splits everything, and has the smallest footprint of any 20+ ton splitter out there.  It's also very easy to hanlde as it's lighter than the others.  Space was my biggest concern, and it has worked out awesome.  With the 25% HF deal, you can't beat it.
> 
> I'm sure you read thru this thread:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ariens-22-ton-splitter.112892/page-2
> ...




I see that the table ( according to HD ) is for the 27 and 34.

Does it come with log catchers and fenders? I'm referring to the 22t not the larger.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Dec 31, 2013)

You're right. It was Lowe's.


----------



## Free BTUs (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the Ariens 22 ton and I really like it.  Like Machria said, it is much smaller and lighter than the 27 ton ones so it is a lot easier to store in the garage and to move around.  I have not had a log yet that it hasn't been able to split.  It's had no problem with white and red oak up to 32" in diameter.  I do most of my splitting solo and I can't really handle logs bigger than that, so it does everything I need it to do.  I paid about $1150 for mine and I am happy with it.  If you get it for under $1k then that would be a sweet deal.

Make sure you follow the instructions and check all the nuts, bolts, and fluid levels.  The Home Depot assemblers screwed up a couple of things on mine.  Also, buy some extra hydraulic fluid while you are there.  The HD guys should fill the tank, but once you fire it up and cycle it a few times (fill the hoses etc) you will have to add about another 1.5 gallons.

Also, if you don't already have one, Harbor Frieght has a trailer dolly on sale for $59 right now:

http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-trailer-dolly-69898.html

It makes it super easy to move the splitter around and to get it in and out of tight areas for storage.


----------



## MJFlores (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had the 27 ton Ariens for about 5 seasons now, and really like it.  How much does the 22 ton go for?  When I bought mine there was the 27 for 1500 and the 32 for around 1900.  If the 22 is a lot cheaper than the 27 I'd do it.  My 27 has split Black Gum logs very easily which is a real test as it can be stringy and knotty...and I've been amazed at how it drives right through oak with limb sections, knots, etc.  There's not doubt that I'd get a long just fine with the 22.  I have to say, the Subaru engine Ariens uses is top notch.  Mine sits out side in the drive way, in the sun and rain all summer only getting put in the wood shed for the winter.  It always starts very easily, and has given me zero trouble.  They really are a quality machine.  Word of advice about buying from Home Depot...the assemblers have no clue what they're doing.  Buy from a dealer, even if it costs you a little extra.  They'll service it if it ever needs anything, and knowing it got put together right, with no stripped holes, sliced hoses, etc is well worth it.  I bought my Ariens snow blower from a dealer and have never had a problem, a buddy bought his similar model Ariens from HD or Lowes the same season.  I was snow blowing with a smile while he was in his driveway working on his BRAND NEW machine.  Not that putting together a splitter would be overly hard out of a crate but I bet you'd do a better job doing it than the box store assemblers would.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 31, 2013)

I plan on building it myself, I don't trust HD installers.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 31, 2013)

Free BTUs said:


> I got the Ariens 22 ton and I really like it.  Like Machria said, it is much smaller and lighter than the 27 ton ones so it is a lot easier to store in the garage and to move around.  I have not had a log yet that it hasn't been able to split.  It's had no problem with white and red oak up to 32" in diameter.  I do most of my splitting solo and I can't really handle logs bigger than that, so it does everything I need it to do.  I paid about $1150 for mine and I am happy with it.  If you get it for under $1k then that would be a sweet deal.
> 
> Make sure you follow the instructions and check all the nuts, bolts, and fluid levels.  The Home Depot assemblers screwed up a couple of things on mine.  Also, buy some extra hydraulic fluid while you are there.  The HD guys should fill the tank, but once you fire it up and cycle it a few times (fill the hoses etc) you will have to add about another 1.5 gallons.
> 
> ...



I have a craftsman tractor which i'm modifying to pull the thing around.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow that was a challenge.  Getting HD to accept that coupon took a lot, they had to get a manager then another then another and finally agreed reluctantly. 

Came to 899 plus tax, I'm picking it up Monday. Can't wait to put this thing together.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 31, 2013)

ironspider said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy the ariens 22t since home depot online said they'd match HF 25% off coupon making this  a great deal. I also emailed TSC to see if they'd accept it too then I'd get the husked 22t which seems to be well regarded around here, but alas no response from TSC.
> 
> with tax that ariens is under 1k.
> 
> Any reason I shouldn't pull the trigger?  Are the better options at similar price?



On TSC, rather than email, you need to go straight to the manager else you probably won't get much for results. The manager though will either say yes or no. 

A 22 ton is an excellent size to get so no doubt you will be satisfied.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 31, 2013)

Got the Gravely 22. Identical to Ariens except orange is red. Subaru engine is great. 
Starts first time even in very cold conditions.  Highly recommend it.


----------



## Machria (Jan 2, 2014)

ironspider said:


> I see that the table ( according to HD ) is for the 27 and 34.
> 
> Does it come with log catchers and fenders? I'm referring to the 22t not the larger.



It comes with the log catchers/cradles on each side which is nice, no fendors but they are not needed since the wheels are way out of the way which is one of the best features of the 22 ton.  

There is a table made specifically for the 22 ton.  It is a different model # from the 27 and 34 ton units so make sure you get the correct one.  I bought one from HD, and it was the wrong one, so I returned it and called Ariens and bought it from a different online dealer instead (forget who, Splitters direct or something?).  It bolts on with a few bolts and works awesome.



ironspider said:


> Wow that was a challenge.  Getting HD to accept that coupon took a lot, they had to get a manager then another then another and finally agreed reluctantly.
> 
> Came to 899 plus tax, I'm picking it up Monday. Can't wait to put this thing together.



Funny, they didn't even blink an eye when I bought mine, scanned the coupon, it beeped, she typed some code into computer (probably to say it was a competitor coupon), it discounted $300 or so, and I handed her my credit card.  Done!   I was surprised....



Free BTUs said:


> Make sure you follow the instructions and check all the nuts, bolts, and fluid levels.  The Home Depot assemblers screwed up a couple of things on mine.  Also, buy some extra hydraulic fluid while you are there.  The HD guys should fill the tank, but once you fire it up and cycle it a few times (fill the hoses etc) you will have to add about another 1.5 gallons.



When I bought mine at HD, it was still in it's shipping crate from Ariens, tucked away on the top shelf of one of those really high shelves...    I pointed it out to the HD associate (I could see it from the ground), so he pulled it down with the forklift, I checked it was the correct model #, and said I'll take it.  I pulled the instruction booklet out, and read the "Assembly instructions", which listed the tools required.  So I asked the HD guy to get me a couple of 1/2" socket wrenches, 9/16ths sockets, and a few other tools required...        He went and pulled them off the shelf and brought to me, so I uncrated it and put it together right  there in the isle of the store.  Got some weird looks from people!  Took about 1/2 hour, then wheeled it out to the cashier, paid and brought out to truck to drive away.    When I got home I double checked my assembly, and checked the Hydro fluid.  It came 100% full from Ariens which is really nice cause 5 gallons of that fluid can be close to $200.  I gassed it up, started and cycled it a few times per instuctions, shut it down and checked fluid, still FULL.  So Ariens made sure it was full before shipped.

Starts on 1st or second pull, suprisingly even after running it dry.  After each use, I shut the fuel valve off and let it run out of gas so there is no fuel in the lines and carb to get gunked up.  Ethenol is a killer in these small engines nowadays, EMPTY the fuel everytime or else!  

Splits everthing, and I've had no issues with it.  It's very fast as well.  Split about a cord of Red Oak with it on News Years Eve....


----------



## Machria (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is the table for the 22 ton:  http://www.powerequipmentdirect.com/Ariens-71702900/p11057.html

Compatability:
•Fits Ariens 917011 22 ton log splitter
•Fits Ariens 917001 27-ton model (serial #11000 & higher)
•Fits Ariens 917002 34-ton model (serial #11000 & higher)
•Use #717029 for 27 & 34 ton models with serial #11000 & under


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 2, 2014)

Machria said:


> It comes with the log catchers/cradles on each side which is nice, no fendors but they are not needed since the wheels are way out of the way which is one of the best features of the 22 ton.
> 
> There is a table made specifically for the 22 ton.  It is a different model # from the 27 and 34 ton units so make sure you get the correct one.  I bought one from HD, and it was the wrong one, so I returned it and called Ariens and bought it from a different online dealer instead (forget who, Splitters direct or something?).  It bolts on with a few bolts and works awesome.
> 
> ...




That's a nice little rig you've got.  Seeing that garden trailer behind it makes me think you could hitch it behind the splitter and train the whole works!


----------



## Machria (Jan 2, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> That's a nice little rig you've got.  Seeing that garden trailer behind it makes me think you could hitch it behind the splitter and train the whole works!



Thanks, it's a 1971 GT14 Wheelhorse, 43 years young!  She's all original and is a TANK.  Runs like a champ.  I only wish we in the US  would/could make QUALITY products like this again.  Intead, we are lucky crap lasts a 1/2 a year!  That drives me nuts.....!   

Bought it from alot of great advice I got from this site...   she paid for herself in a couple of days of dragging back a few cords of wood.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Jan 2, 2014)

I have only had my Ariens 22ton for about a month now but have put 5+ cord threw it and love it. I bought mind from a local hardware store that services what he sells and he matched the HD price with 10% off. I know I paid a little more but theses guys have been great over the years and to me that is worth it.


----------



## Machria (Jan 3, 2014)

Gboutdoors said:


> I have only had my Ariens 22ton for about a month now but have put 5+ cord threw it and love it. I bought mind from a local hardware store that services what he sells and he matched the HD price with 10% off. I know I paid a little more but theses guys have been great over the years and to me that is worth it.


 
Well worth a couple of beers to get good support for sure!  Enjoy!   We all tend to nickel and dime purchases like this, but when you really think about it, what is $100?   I spend that in 2 minutes in a NY bar buying a round of shots.   It's funny how we don't really think about that....


----------



## ironspider (Jan 3, 2014)

Machria said:


> Well worth a couple of beers to get good support for sure!  Enjoy!   We all tend to nickel and dime purchases like this, but when you really think about it, what is $100?   I spend that in 2 minutes in a NY bar buying a round of shots.   It's funny how we don't really think about that....



That 300 I got off makes a big difference, I'd probably gone with something else (cheaper) had the coupon not worked "budget" ya know.


----------



## Machria (Jan 3, 2014)

ironspider said:


> I have a craftsman tractor which i'm modifying to pull the thing around.


 
Head over to a tractor forum, there is probably somebody making the custom hitch mount you will need/want already.  I got mine custom made from the Wheelhorse (my brand tractor) forum.  I had him "customize" the custom hitch attachment, so I could also add a winch to the back of my tractor.  Came out nice, and now I can attach any regular 2" hitch (1 1/2", 1 7/8" or 2" balls...), or regular garden tractor hitch accessories (wood cart...), and also have a 2000lb winch on the back.  They built and shipped it for $120.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 3, 2014)

The final mgr actually pulled up the HF website and took issue with them not selling ariens, they only had one gas splitter. So it was a challenge.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 3, 2014)

Machria said:


> Head over to a tractor forum, there is probably somebody making the custom hitch mount you will need/want already.  I got mine custom made from the Wheelhorse (my brand tractor) forum.  I had him "customize" the custom hitch attachment, so I could also add a winch to the back of my tractor.  Came out nice, and now I can attach any regular 2" hitch (1 1/2", 1 7/8" or 2" balls...), or regular garden tractor hitch accessories (wood cart...), and also have a 2000lb winch on the back.  They built and shipped it for $120.
> 
> View attachment 122648



I actually got one off eBay, just a hitch mount, I don't need a winch the lawn tractor is just for pulling a little trailer plowing and soon the splitter, I don't haul wood other than cut logs.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 6, 2014)

Machria said:


> Head over to a tractor forum, there is probably somebody making the custom hitch mount you will need/want already.  I got mine custom made from the Wheelhorse (my brand tractor) forum.  I had him "customize" the custom hitch attachment, so I could also add a winch to the back of my tractor.  Came out nice, and now I can attach any regular 2" hitch (1 1/2", 1 7/8" or 2" balls...), or regular garden tractor hitch accessories (wood cart...), and also have a 2000lb winch on the back.  They built and shipped it for $120.
> 
> View attachment 122648



I guess i'd consider mine your tractors son:

It will soon tow the splitter, if you look at the hitch mount it's make for the little wood trailer and I have a 1 7/8 ball with a 3/4 shank that'll fit the second hole and tow the splitter and move my 4 x 8 wood trailer.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2014)

That is a nice splitter. I bought a 22 ton splitter last summer from Menards which you don't have in your area i think. They go on sale often for $700. It doesn't have the name or the log catchers like yours but works well and it has fenders and can be towed up to 40 mph.


----------



## Machria (Jan 6, 2014)

Herm, post a pic of it!  Lets see what it looks like.  What brand is it?


----------



## Machria (Jan 6, 2014)

ironspider said:


> I guess i'd consider mine your tractors son:
> 
> It will soon tow the splitter, if you look at the hitch mount it's make for the little wood trailer and I have a 1 7/8 ball with a 3/4 shank that'll fit the second hole and tow the splitter and move my 4 x 8 wood trailer.


 

Where are you on LI?


----------



## ironspider (Jan 6, 2014)

Machria said:


> Where are you on LI?



I'm out in Flanders which is just east of Riverhead, on the south fork.  I see you are in Brookhaven, Brookhaven township or brookhaven hamlet?

BTW, just got my splitter, I've only run one 8" round through it, but it was like butter.  I got this from HD in the MFG crate, decided I wanted to put it together so we loaded the crate onto my trailer and the assembly was done at home.

It came un-assembled, however they pack it so everything is right where it's supposed to be, you simply need to unscrew and move or flip over a few things, all in all, a breeze, until I came upon the horizontal locking pin.  It turns out, the factory put the bracket on backwards, so after some troubleshooting I figured it out and the rest was smooth.  Came topped off with oil and hydro.

While doing your assembly you can feel the quality of this machine.  All hardware is top notch, they easily could have skimped on a lot of things, but when you DIY you realize the quality in this thing.  I hear great things about the subi motor but i've never personally been a fan, I know they are of good quality and last, just never like the way they sound and this one sounds the same, it just sounds like a toy, kind of annoying engine sound actually.

Anyway, I can't wait to throw a few cords through this thing, problem is, I need to find more wood and the landscapers are taking trees down right now.


----------



## Machria (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in the Hamlet.  Surprised you've herd of Brookhaven Hamlet?   Most people never herd of it, and/or don't realize there is a Brookhaven "village", when I say "Brookhaven", they often ask "What town/village in Brookhaven" assuming I mean the "Town of Brookhaven".

LOTS of wood still around from Sandy.  Especially out by you.  Just pull over along any woods and there are tree's down everywhere...!   

I don't like the sound of the Sub motor either, it's kinda loud for the size motor it is.  I've been wondering if I can muffle it a bit with a larger muffler without affecting performance...    But it deos start right up.  Make sure you run it dry after each use, don't let fuel sit in the motor/carb.  Simply turn off the fuel shutoff and let it run out of gas.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 6, 2014)

Machria said:


> I'm in the Hamlet.  Surprised you've herd of Brookhaven Hamlet?   Most people never herd of it, and/or don't realize there is a Brookhaven "village", when I say "Brookhaven", they often ask "What town/village in Brookhaven" assuming I mean the "Town of Brookhaven".
> 
> LOTS of wood still around from Sandy.  Especially out by you.  Just pull over along any woods and there are tree's down everywhere...!
> 
> I don't like the sound of the Sub motor either, it's kinda loud for the size motor it is.  I've been wondering if I can muffle it a bit with a larger muffler without affecting performance...    But it deos start right up.  Make sure you run it dry after each use, don't let fuel sit in the motor/carb.  Simply turn off the fuel shutoff and let it run out of gas.



Well, I grew up in Medford which is very close to you.  Everything out by me is pine, and??? can you just go into the wood and cut felled trees legally?


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2014)

Machria said:


> Herm, post a pic of it!  Lets see what it looks like.  What brand is it?


I found a picture on the ipad so this is it. It's called a Forest King and you can find info on it on Menards web site. Just google it. I need to start cropping my pictures before I send them here but this one I didn't yet.


----------



## Machria (Jan 6, 2014)

ironspider said:


> Well, I grew up in Medford which is very close to you.


 
My wife is from Meford, (Oak st.).  



ironspider said:


> Everything out by me is pine, and??? can you just go into the wood and cut felled trees legally?


Sure, why not?      Town of Brookhaven doesn't care, I called them and they said "We do not give out permits, but we also don't do or say anything for the most part".  She said worst thing that can happen, if somebody doesn't like where your are for some reason, they will simply ask for you to leave.     Just be mindful of where you park.  Don't just pull over on the side of a major road, then the cops will have an issue (safely wise with your vehicle).  If you can go INTO the woods out of view, nobody will care.  

I would NOT try that on "State" property, that's another story.  The state is concerned with injury lawsuits, and don't like vehicles parked on their property.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is another.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 6, 2014)

Machria said:


> My wife is from Meford, (Oak st.).
> 
> 
> Sure, why not?      Town of Brookhaven doesn't care, I called them and they said "We do not give out permits, but we also don't do or say anything for the most part".  She said worst thing that can happen, if somebody doesn't like where your are for some reason, they will simply ask for you to leave.     Just be mindful of where you park.  Don't just pull over on the side of a major road, then the cops will have an issue (safely wise with your vehicle).  If you can go INTO the woods out of view, nobody will care.
> ...



If you find any good spots and don't need the wood, please let me know, or. We can team up and share.


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2014)

I normally go across the street from my house, which is all woods, and lots of downed trees from Irene (small tornado ripped thru it), and Sandy (you know the story).  I drove up to riverhead over the weekend, what road is that, 51? from Sunrise hwy to Riverhead...     there were TONS of spots along there....


----------



## ironspider (Jan 7, 2014)

Machria said:


> I normally go across the street from my house, which is all woods, and lots of downed trees from Irene (small tornado ripped thru it), and Sandy (you know the story).  I drove up to riverhead over the weekend, what road is that, 51? from Sunrise hwy to Riverhead...     there were TONS of spots along there....



I drove up and down rt 24 in Flanders today looking.  A lot of trees from the fire years ago and many downed trees in the woods but again, mostly pine.  Plus I'm not sure what is state land, county land, private land.

I'll make my way over to 51 see if I can get anything.  I think i'd mostly be concerned about being questioned and/or ticketed by the cops for something like illegal logging.  lol


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2014)

The only thing the cops will do, is ticket you for parking illegally, but most of them will just tell you to "get lost, ya can't be here...".    But like I said, if you "park" where you can't be seen (aka IN the woods), no worries!   

What's wrong with pine?   Burned a bunch last night!


----------



## ironspider (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't separate wood, too time consuming and limited space.  But enough reading has taught me that pine is not a good wood to use in your insert.

I probably have two to three cords next door if i wanted it.


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2014)

Split it, and stack it for a a year or two, it burns nice and clean and fine.  Just don't burn it "wet"/green!


----------



## ironspider (Jan 7, 2014)

You know, I have access to so much of it I might as well try it, I'll have to build another rack just for pine.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 8, 2014)

Machria said:


> Herm, post a pic of it!  Lets see what it looks like.  What brand is it?


Soo... You asked for a picture, any comments? It's pretty much a average splitter and I've seen some negative reviews online but they were in comparison to more expensive splitters.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 9, 2014)

Here she is:


----------



## ironspider (Jan 9, 2014)

maybe some action pics or video tomorrow, I have a couple rounds to split.  

I'm like a kid, so excited.


----------



## Machria (Jan 10, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Soo... You asked for a picture, any comments? It's pretty much a average splitter and I've seen some negative reviews online but they were in comparison to more expensive splitters.


 
Nope.  I'm no expert on splitters.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 10, 2014)

So, dug through some serious rounds, at least 24" with no problem.  I had to do them vertical cause i couldn't lift those suckers.  But split through with no issues, except one.  first some pics.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 10, 2014)

But,,,,,I have a leak in the control valve.  First my auto return was working only when you slammed it back, then i noticed i was low on hydro, after filling and looking around, the control valve is leaking.  I want to just tighten the bolts but i'm afraid any work will void warranty.  What should i do?

Other than that, wow, this thing is awesome, I can't imagine spending more on a larger ton machine, this split the biggest rounds i could find.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 10, 2014)

Go ahead and tighten, if it still leaks I'm sure the warranty will still cover it and how will they know that it was tightened. Don't use a wrench that leaves marks ie. a pipe wrench.


----------



## mikey517 (Jan 14, 2014)

ironspider said:


> But,,,,,I have a leak in the control valve.  First my auto return was working only when you slammed it back, then i noticed i was low on hydro, after filling and looking around, the control valve is leaking.  I want to just tighten the bolts but i'm afraid any work will void warranty.  What should i do?
> 
> Other than that, wow, this thing is awesome, I can't imagine spending more on a larger ton machine, this split the biggest rounds i could find.



Congrats on the new splitter.

After about 6 months, my 27 ton Ariens developed a control valve leak. Took it to an Ariens / Gravely dealer, had it back with a new valve in a bit over a week - no charge, no muss, no fuss. 
Been working fine since.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 17, 2014)

mikey517 said:


> Congrats on the new splitter.
> 
> After about 6 months, my 27 ton Ariens developed a control valve leak. Took it to an Ariens / Gravely dealer, had it back with a new valve in a bit over a week - no charge, no muss, no fuss.
> Been working fine since.



After tightening the bolts on the control valve it still leaked and the auto return didn't work.  My nearest Ariens authorized dealer is a John Deere dealer whom just got ariens 5 months ago.  But these guys are well known in the area, so i have full faith in their service.  

Anyway, the service writer said it looked like a bad control valve and the whole thing would have to be replaced, he expects i'll get it back next week.  Not a good sign though, right out of the factory with a bad control valve.  Otherwise this thing is great, it's has no problem with anything i throw at it, and the cycle time seems pretty quick too.  

Do this subi use any gas?  or does it run on air?  Many can you get mileage out of it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 17, 2014)

Just out of curiosity can you tell what country your splitter was made in? A lot of people dismiss my splitter as it is made in China but I wander how many are made in the USA?


----------



## ironspider (Jan 17, 2014)

Ariens is built in the USA.  with a jap motor.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 17, 2014)

That splitter gets good reviews on the menards site.  Who care if it's made in China.  I prefer made in America, BUT, I own German and American cars and mostly Jap electronics.  I'm sure my house is cluttered with made in china stuff though.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 18, 2014)

I,haven't seen the reviews on the Menards site. Maybe I'll look sometime.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 18, 2014)

ironspider said:


> Ariens is built in the USA.  with a jap motor.


If you mean a Honda motor, they are the BEST IMHO.


----------



## mikey517 (Jan 18, 2014)

hermancm said:


> If you mean a Honda motor, they are the BEST IMHO.


My Ariens 27 T has a Subaru / Robin engine, a real gas sipper!


----------



## ironspider (Jan 18, 2014)

hermancm said:


> If you mean a Honda motor, they are the BEST IMHO.



I agree, honda does have the best small engine.

This subi isn't bad, practically runs on air, i just don't like the way it sounds, but i'm getting used to it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 18, 2014)

Well my splitter has a Chinese OHV engine. I'll change the oil like I should and hope it lasts. It's supposed to be quiet but I still use ear plugs since it just makes it less tiring to work around it.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't wear ear plugs, it's not loud where it bothers me, It just doesn't sound like what i'm used to i.e. Briggs, Kohler


----------



## MotoBoyMatt (Jan 19, 2014)

I purchased a Forest King 22 ton from Menards this fall.  Don't have any real complaints used it on knotty oak, elm, box elder.  If it won't split it, it will shear it.
The detent on the valve for auto return sometimes doesn't stay latched and the engine speed hunts/surges especially when not under load.
It looks like they've cheapened it up some, mine doesn't have bolt on wheels, the hose from the valve is replaced with a steel tube (actually an improvement)
I just added a Zinga 10 Micron return filter, since that is one of the few differences between this and a Speeco/Husky machine.


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2014)

ironspider said:


> Not a good sign though, right out of the factory with a bad control valve.



There have been multiple reports of valves having issues right away.  Even Iron and Oak (a very respected builder of commercial grade splitters) had a problem.  It makes me wonder if there was a large batch of valves that were built with a defect of some type.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 20, 2014)

I should know better not to worry about that.  I sell high end cars and sometimes something just doesn't work right off the assembly line.

Having a 3 year warranty is great.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 20, 2014)

MotoBoyMatt said:


> I purchased a Forest King 22 ton from Menards this fall.  Don't have any real complaints used it on knotty oak, elm, box elder.  If it won't split it, it will shear it.
> The detent on the valve for auto return sometimes doesn't stay latched and the engine speed hunts/surges especially when not under load.
> It looks like they've cheapened it up some, mine doesn't have bolt on wheels, the hose from the valve is replaced with a steel tube (actually an improvement)
> I just added a Zinga 10 Micron return filter, since that is one of the few differences between this and a Speeco/Husky machine.
> ...



I'll have to see if I can install a filter on my Forest King this summer. If your engine surges with no load I think your governor needs some adjustment. My engine rpm never varies but I can see the governor working when I apply pressure.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 23, 2014)

To MotoBoyMatt,

When I have really big rounds, I just get on my knees rather than bending over.  You have a lot more leverage, then when you break a round split vertically until the sizes are manageable to be picked up, then split horizontally.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 23, 2014)

hermancm said:


> If you mean a Honda motor, they are the BEST IMHO.


 

That depends,  The Honda GX motors are second to none.  The  GC Honda motors aren't any better than a cheaper motor.  I would make sure it has a real choke and not a primer though.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 23, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> That depends,  The Honda GX motors are second to none.  The  GC Honda motors aren't any better than a cheaper motor.  I would make sure it has a real choke and not a primer though.


Your right. I have seen a cheaper Honda motor but have never owned one. The one I had was a 13 hp GX and it was on a pressure washer. It roared! I sold it though after deciding that anything that doesn't get used had to go.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> That depends,  The Honda GX motors are second to none.  The  GC Honda motors aren't any better than a cheaper motor.  I would make sure it has a real choke and not a primer though.



Agreed.  I have a couple GX motors and they run great.  I also have two suby motor's SP170 (splitter) and EX30 (generator) - I'd put them right there with the GX's.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 26, 2014)

Well with the horrible weather here in NY this past week, I guess the repair of my splitter was delayed. I wouldn't have used it anyway but I still want it back.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 31, 2014)

Splitter is all fixed and working GREAT, I love this thing. I can't imagine needing a more powerful one, I got through gnarly wood with no prob.  Word of caution: if she's not hooked up to something and u put a monster log on horizontal, you run the risk of tipping it, yes i tipped it.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 31, 2014)

Also, if you have one or are planning on getting one, the work table is a must have, it really helps big time.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 1, 2014)

ironspider said:


> Splitter is all fixed and working GREAT, I love this thing. I can't imagine needing a more powerful one, I got through gnarly wood with no prob.  Word of caution: if she's not hooked up to something and u put a monster log on horizontal, you run the risk of tipping it, yes i tipped it.


Didn't they put a fold down lever to keep it from tipping?


----------



## ironspider (Feb 1, 2014)

If there is one I have t found it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 1, 2014)

If you look at MotoBoyMatts first picture the lever is to the left of the tank/axle. I've put heavy rounds up on these that should have been split vertically and it would have tipped without the lever. But whatever, if you don't have it you don't  have it...


----------



## ironspider (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't remember seeing that


----------



## Gboutdoors (Feb 1, 2014)

There is a fold down support at the back side of the oil tank. I just got the work table last week and it is great. No more looking for a place to put half the split anymore


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 1, 2014)

To double the work area even if you have the log table, place two large rounds at the foot of the splitter one on top of the other.  Simply use as a table and then split when done.


----------



## ironspider (Feb 1, 2014)

I found the fold down support, it's so integrated I didn't even notice. Thanks


----------



## Fins59 (Feb 1, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Just out of curiosity can you tell what country your splitter was made in? A lot of people dismiss my splitter as it is made in China but I wander how many are made in the USA?



herman - Ariens products are made in Brillion, Wisconsin.  That's what I hear and read anyway.
  Ariens is a big name brand in this area of WI.  Seems everybody's got one.  Especially snow blowers.

I use a Swisher log splitter.  Bought it new 6 years ago at Fleet Farm for $995.  It's a 28 ton - 7 hp.  No problems with it whatsoever.
Also have a Swisher snow blower.  That's also bullet proof.  I believe Swisher is made in Ohio.

Anyway, for the OP info., I wouldn't doubt that Ariens products are the No. l seller here in WI.


----------



## ironspider (Feb 1, 2014)

The John Deere dealer I took my splitter to just became an ariens authorized service center and the had only good things to say about ariens. That means a lot coming from a Deere dealer.


----------



## Machria (Feb 7, 2014)

iron,
You should take the time to read thru the manual for your new 22 ton splitter!   There are a few things you should know about while using it and maintaining it, that you might not think of otherwise.  Similar to the fold down support thingy.

Also, change the oil after about the first 10 hours.  I did mine and it took 2 minutes, super easy to change the oil, easy access.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2014)

Machria said:


> iron,
> You should take the time to read thru the manual for your new 22 ton splitter!   There are a few things you should know about while using it and maintaining it, that you might not think of otherwise.  Similar to the fold down support thingy.
> 
> Also, change the oil after about the first 10 hours.  I did mine and it took 2 minutes, super easy to change the oil, easy access.


Maybe it's good that I had to partially assemble mine... It made me read the manual AND I learned a few things about it while doing so.

But I've seen bigger mistakes made. ie. no oil in a new motor on startup, putting straight gas in a chainsaw gas tank and two-stroke oil in the bar oil tank thinking they automatically mixed. Or just putting straight gas in a chainsaw period.... Duh! It even happens on top end saws surprisingly. I would think if someone is buying a Stihl saw or a Husqvarna they would know better, but no... I bought my 390XP froma rebuilder that rebuilds straight gassed saws of those brands all the time and resells them.

My neighbor was mixing his gas/oil 50:1 for an old Stilh and very defensive about it when I asked about it. He said the saw was over heating often. I told him that I had looked up the mixture for his saw and it was 16:1.... He calmed down and said maybe he'll check on that....it's Stihl going though!


----------



## ironspider (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm learning!  I'll tell you though , this motor placement design isn't as great as I thought. Being totally in front of the axle makes the tongue very heavy. That's fine if towing with something heavy duty, however, it's bending the hitch addition on my lawn/plow/multipurpose tractor. After I tow the splitter I have to try an pry the tractor tow plate back to normal to hook up my little utility trailer. 

Otherwise this ariens is great. Split several cords with ease, even the ugliest of uglies.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 20, 2014)

Put a hook on the back of it and hang some sort of weight on it when you tow it around. I dunno....


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 20, 2014)

My new splitter is buried in the shed. The roof caved in from the snow this winter and there was so much weight on the splitter the tires were squished down. I took a jack out there and lifted some of the weight off of it but it wasn't safe so I'm waiting for more snow to melt to go back in again.


----------



## ironspider (Mar 20, 2014)

Thankfully most of the snow is outta here in ny. But that not a bad idea, throw a 20" round on the beam might do the trick.


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 23, 2015)

I own an Ariens snowblower and absolutely love it. Now I am looking to get a splitter and am seriously considering the Ariens 22T. HD has it locally for $1200. I have a 10% off coupon and about $500 in HD giftcards so that puts it around $600 which seems like a good deal to me. Is there any need to go higher than 22 tons?


----------



## Gboutdoors (Apr 23, 2015)

I have the Ariens 22 T and it does everything I need. I am splitting mostly Red Oak and have had no trouble at all. 

Is it right for you? That depends on you and what your needs are. I like the fact that it is light enough for me to roll around by hand if I need the trailer hooked to the tractor. Not as important to me but still nice is the fact that it does both vertical/horizontal splitting.

The hardware repair shop in town carries them and works on them also sold it to me at the best price I could get at Home Cheapo.

It started all winter long even with the temps in the teens. But it did take a few more than one pull. 

I hope this helped you in your choice.

Good luck


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks! I made the plunge today at HD. Was priced at $1199. I had a 10% discount and with some gift cards I had, it was out the door at $600! It came in a crate, so i just spent the day assembling. Some issues with assembly as some parts were put on backwards, but I was able to fix it. I just started it a few minutes ago, turned over on the 2nd pull. Tomorrow my massive pile is gonna get a hurtin. 

All assembled


----------



## Gboutdoors (Apr 24, 2015)

Good for you a $1299.00 first class splitter for$600.00 out of pocket. 
Now we need pictures of all that heat split and stacked.


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 26, 2015)

Gboutdoors said:


> Good for you a $1299.00 first class splitter for$600.00 out of pocket.
> Now we need pictures of all that heat split and stacked.



Thanks. Here's about 14 hours worth of splitting. Hard to get perspective in a photo, but the logs are all about 20 inches and the pile is well over 6 feet tall, and it is deep (the backside) which isnt seen.


----------



## Jay106n (Apr 26, 2015)

I was just reading the owners manual when I came across this:

"Split dry, cured logs. Wet or recently
cut logs will be more difficult to split."

lol Let me know when you find "dry and cured" logs that need splitting. I split wet logs to create "dry and cured" logs.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice job hope your splitter is as good to you as mine has been. Not a bit of trouble to date . Get the work table it makes the work much easier.


----------

